# Why can't I post in some threads?



## RPCookin (May 23, 2005)

I was just wondering why there are some threads where I don't have permission to post.  I'm not referring to the special threads by admins, etc.  In the Outdoor Cooking forum there is a list of threads on the main page, all of which are closed to me.  Some people are apparently allowed to respond there, as many of them are 3 or more pages long, but when I open a thread, it says I can't post, can't start a new thread (didn't want to, just an ex.).  It says I can edit my posts, but that doesn't help if I can't enter one in the first place.  Just wondering... there wasn't anything about it in the FAQ.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2005)

RPCookin said:
			
		

> I was just wondering why there are some threads where I don't have permission to post. I'm not referring to the special threads by admins, etc. In the Outdoor Cooking forum there is a list of threads on the main page, all of which are closed to me. Some people are apparently allowed to respond there, as many of them are 3 or more pages long, but when I open a thread, it says I can't post, can't start a new thread (didn't want to, just an ex.). It says I can edit my posts, but that doesn't help if I can't enter one in the first place. Just wondering... there wasn't anything about it in the FAQ.


 
Just a little patience, Rick. Before too long, you will have your answer, I promise. The guys in here are EXTREMELY helpful with all of the technical stuff. Don't give up.


----------



## MJ (May 23, 2005)

RPCookin said:
			
		

> I was just wondering why there are some threads where I don't have permission to post. I'm not referring to the special threads by admins, etc. In the Outdoor Cooking forum there is a list of threads on the main page, all of which are closed to me. Some people are apparently allowed to respond there, as many of them are 3 or more pages long, but when I open a thread, it says I can't post, can't start a new thread (didn't want to, just an ex.). It says I can edit my posts, but that doesn't help if I can't enter one in the first place. Just wondering... there wasn't anything about it in the FAQ.


You can now post in the *Outdoor Cooking Forum*.


----------



## RPCookin (May 23, 2005)

Thanks much for the quick assist.


----------



## MJ (May 23, 2005)

Your welcome RPCookin.


----------

